# UK spouse visa renewal - FLR (M)



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

Need some help please... 

Q1) How soon can I apply for FLR(M)?


BRP valid until: 11/07/2020
Date of issue: 04/10/2017
Entered UK: 09/11/2017
Q2) My Moroccan passport expires 05/08/2020, do I need to get a new passport before I apply for FLR (M)?

Q3) Will they keep my passport while they process the FLR (M) application?
- I'm looking to travel back home to Morocco for 3 weeks end of May 2020.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## rahimahmed (May 22, 2016)

Kbida said:


> Need some help please...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




#1 - you apply 28 days before your expiry date. This means apply after 11/6/20.

Here’s online link for FLR-M extension 

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-uk-as-a-partner-or-dependent-child-form-flrm

#2 - your passport must be valid for the during of the application. Visa application takes approx 8 weeks. Definitely get renewed before applying. 

#3 - no idea. Can’t comment on this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

#1 - Can we apply on the basis of 30 months? Or do we have to wait 28 days before leave expires?


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

Q3) Can I travel back home to Morocco for 3 weeks, will return back to UK 1 month prior to BRP expiry date and apply for FLR(M) upon my return.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

1. This question is asked daily and the answer is in a sticky post at the top of the forum... Nevertheless, you can apply at any time and the application will technically be considered valid, but since they will only add up to 28 days of unused visa time to your next visa, you SHOULD NOT apply more than 28 days before your 30-month 'anniversary' of your entry to the UK on your spouse visa (or, if you switched to a spouse visa from any other visa type including a fiance visa, from the issue date on your current spouse visa BRP). This rule will prevent you from applying too early and not reaching your 60-month qualifying period for ILR on your next visa. If you apply too early you will need to apply for an additional visa extension to reach 60 months, which is an unnecessary hassle and expense.

So if you entered the UK on a spouse visa on 9/11/2017, you should apply on or after 11/4/2020 (9th May 2020 is your 30-month anniversary, minus 28 days is 11/4/2020)

2. No

3. No, they will not keep your passport, BUT you MUST NOT travel outside the Common Travel Area (UK, Ireland, Isle of Man, and Channel Islands) after submitting your supporting documents or your application will be withdrawn. Either delay your travel or pay for the premium service.


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> 1. This question is asked daily and the answer is in a sticky post at the top of the forum... Nevertheless, you can apply at any time and the application will technically be considered valid, but since they will only add up to 28 days of unused visa time to your next visa, you SHOULD NOT apply more than 28 days before your 30-month 'anniversary' of your entry to the UK on your spouse visa (or, if you switched to a spouse visa from any other visa type including a fiance visa, from the issue date on your current spouse visa BRP). This rule will prevent you from applying too early and not reaching your 60-month qualifying period for ILR on your next visa. If you apply too early you will need to apply for an additional visa extension to reach 60 months, which is an unnecessary hassle and expense.
> 
> So if you entered the UK on a spouse visa on 9/11/2017, you should apply on or after 11/4/2020 (9th May 2020 is your 30-month anniversary, minus 28 days is 11/4/2020)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much clever-octopus.

Spoke to an immigration lawyer earlier. Advised me to apply in the 28 day period before the BRP visa expires (11/07/2020). So what would be the first day I could apply? Thanks!

He said to renew the passport, and there is no problem to travel to Morocco for 3 weeks and return 4 weeks prior to expiry and apply for FLR(M) upon return. Is that correct information?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Kbida said:


> Spoke to an immigration lawyer earlier. Advised me to apply in the 28 day period before the BRP visa expires (11/07/2020). So what would be the first day I could apply? Thanks!
> ?


..... and you can't work this out..... because?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You need to choose which source you're going to believe - This forum or your immigration solicitor. Immigration solicitors often give bad advice, but we're unpaid volunteers and you're paying the solicitor, so they should be committed to answering any questions you ask.

If you trust your solicitor, you don't need to ask the forum. If you don't, what are you paying them for? The most frustrating and time-wasting posts here are from people who already have a solicitor, but use us to fact-check their solicitors' responses. What we inevitably wind up doing (and are doing now) is going round in circles answering the same question multiple times.

I am not going to answer the same question again because your immigration adviser gave you information that doesn't agree. I took the time to answer you thoroughly and concisely, I stand by what I said.


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> You need to choose which source you're going to believe - This forum or your immigration solicitor. Immigration solicitors often give bad advice, but we're unpaid volunteers and you're paying the solicitor, so they should be committed to answering any questions you ask.
> 
> If you trust your solicitor, you don't need to ask the forum. If you don't, what are you paying them for? The most frustrating and time-wasting posts here are from people who already have a solicitor, but use us to fact-check their solicitors' responses. What we inevitably wind up doing (and are doing now) is going round in circles answering the same question multiple times.
> 
> I am not going to answer the same question again because your immigration adviser gave you information that doesn't agree. I took the time to answer you thoroughly and concisely, I stand by what I said.


Don't get me wrong I wholeheartedly believe what you said, I was just sharing the wrong information an immigration solicitor with 30+ years experience gave me. Thank God he's not my immigration solicitor. I would never use one anyway with their extortionate fee and I found them wanting when I was doing my UK spouse visa. In the end I never used one for my UK spouse visa as I got all and more then I needed from the forum and the lovely guys like you.

I have to leave it to the last month anyway as I want to go Morocco for 3/4 weeks prior to applying for FLR(M). I will return 4 weeks prior to expiry and apply for FLR(M) upon return.

I appreciate all your help and the time your take to answer questions from the goodness of your heart - Thank you!


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

Crawford said:


> ..... and you can't work this out..... because?


My match sucks and I'm so OCD :s


----------



## Efosa (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi, any help will be much appreciated please, many thanks.

We have started completing the FLR M form for my wife and my 5 year old son who both moved to the UK in January 2019, BRP for both are valid till 3rd Oct 2021. We recently had a baby girl who is now 4 months old. As she was born here and i have permanent residency, i assume she won't need a residence permit application. So going back to the application for my wife and son, there is a section of the form where we have to enter my daughter's information and it requires are nationality and passport details. As we only have her UK birth certificate, is it ok to put her down as british or not?

Also, i'm currently working in the construction industry and i'm technically self-employed because i complete a self assessment calculation every year, which i do myself. The form is requesting my audited accounts or something from an accountant. As i pay my tax directly to HMRC (construction industry scheme - CIS) monthly, can i be classed as employed instead? As this will save all the hassle.
Furthermore, i recently took up a PAYE job starting later this month, contract showing salary and full job details already signed, can this be an option to meet the financial requirements?

Thanks in advance!


----------

